# side image sonar units



## Coastal (Oct 24, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Looking for info on side imaging sonars. Does anyone use them and what kind. Surfing the web and came across the Hummingbird side imaging combo units and they look good but have not had any experience with side image or hummingbird.


----------



## Coastal (Oct 24, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">I came across a post on google where they talked about getting another transducer to allow you to see deeper and also scan at a faster speed. Was not able to find out that info on Hummingbirds website, might have to call their tech support. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Thanks for the reply


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I have the humminbird with side scan. It has the regular fishfinder as well. The side scan is great up to around 100 to 130 ft in saltwater. It takes dome getting use to though. The regular bottom finder works just as well as most others. I have no problem finding things out on the edge with it. When using the side scan it is amazing the detail of the things. I found a sunken boat in the bay and I could see the hand rail on the boat, and you can even see the ripples in the sand when running the beach in about 30 foot of water. Its really cool.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Wirebiter, which model of the Humminbird do you have?


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I have the 798ci SI. It is the one with the small screen. I saw the large screen and it was beautiful. I didn't quite have the money to get it though. The screen is the same size as most of the GPS units. It is 5 inch. Small but still quite readable.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Dont get the humminbird youll find what I see.


----------



## samsteen (Jun 3, 2009)

I found the 798ci for around $1000 to have excellent maps already loaded. The screen is small for viewing the side view images, so my recommendation is to get larger screen,997 csi, for around $2000. On my2009 Hewes Redfisher 21, the transducer must be hung off the transom for the side view to work. Themetal livewell pickup and the trim tabs prevent the side view from working if you try a transducer that shoots through the hull.I like the userfriendlyset of many 'views'. You can easilyscroll through many helplful viewsthat mixes the sonar with the gps. If you do not find the side view as beneficial, then the Humminbird 788ci for $650 is my next choice.I have had other GPS/Sonars so I'm rating the Humminbird product as number one.


----------



## Coastal (Oct 24, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">I was just curious to hear how well they worked for scanning the bottom. I am currently running a RayMarine D80 that works well, just wanted a better picture of what I am really looking at.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I use the 997CSI with a through hull transducer and it works great. In the sidescan mode it will lose definition the faster you go, it works perfect at 10 kts of so. Using it in turns is not practical because one side compresses and the other expands, kind of weird but after a while you do get used to it. In salt water it will reach 150 ft in the sidescan mode but the water really has to be clear. Around here it usually works good to about 130 feet. I like it's performance enough to when i do my next haul out and bottom job on the big boat, I am going to install one on it too. Put it this way, I can see the fish on the screen and tell they are fish. Aside form that it is great for seeeing how things on the bottom lie giving you a fishing advantage. Another plus is that when you are trolling along and mark something on the bottom, you can waypoint it with the touch of a button.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

I used one of these units on a bottom fishing trip last friday. The side scan was cool going under the bridge but other then that I wasn't really impressed by the unit, BUT it was also the only electronics on the boat so I needed the chart and the DF split screen when finding the spot. Once the marker was down I switched screens to try out the side scan feature and we were on a wreck with a 10' relief and I never could see anything other then a white blurry line in the screen showing the wreck. My understanding is that these things are awesome in a fresh water lake for bass fishing.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

> *sailor (6/8/2009)*I used one of these units on a bottom fishing trip last friday. ... we were on a wreck with a 10' relief and I never could see anything other then a white blurry line in the screen showing the wreck.


How deep was the water?


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

> *fred (6/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *sailor (6/8/2009)*I used one of these units on a bottom fishing trip last friday. ... we were on a wreck with a 10' relief and I never could see anything other then a white blurry line in the screen showing the wreck.
> ...




sorry - meant to put that part in there - 70'.


----------



## downLOWEdiver (Jun 29, 2009)

I have the HumminBird 797ci s model. (a year older than the 798) and I really enjoy having the Side scan on there. You can choose how wide you want the beams to spread on either side too. So the more concentrated they are, the clearer the image. And the further they are, they start to get a little more diluted with depth. When fishing wrecks you only need one pass to find it, then you get to watch everyone else idling around in circles looking at their electronics.


----------



## Rich (Oct 3, 2007)

I recently spent about 30 hours playing with a hummingbird sidescan. Since I had alot of time on my hands, I played with it considerably. Here's my opinion. I was impressed by its ability to locate and see exactly what was below. I played with all the features and i thought it was impressive. Compared to the 2d picture I get on my regular unit, its amazing to see out to the sides as well as directly below. Great technology for locating stuff and seeing exactly whats out there. On one pass, I went under a bridge and actually saw in between pylons. Very cool!

The only drawback I noticed is locating fish. What I determined to be fish appeared as small, tiny white specks. I had to really concentrate on the chart to notice them.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The easiest way to actuall spot the fish using sidescan is to look for their shadows. The fish give a weak return because some of the sound wave passes through them but you do get a pretty good looking shadow image under them. With a little practice you can even judge the size of the fish.

Kim


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

Lowrance just anounced that side scan will be available soon as an option on their HD series. Keep an eye on their website.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I posted this topic several months ago, along with information from the forum I did some outside homework. I want a side image unit, just can't afford one at this time. You might want to search this for additional results.

Here is what I can tell you, Humminbird is the only non-commerical unit on the market that most individuals can afford. Their units only come in combo units with a GPS. I had decided to use separate GPS and sonar units due to cotinuing bad experience with a Lowrance combo unit. My GPS is a Humminbird and it has been great.

Humminbird holds the patentforthe technology, but is being challenged in court by the new owners of Lowarnce. If they win you'll see more manufacturers. 

To me the perfect world would be a having a stand alone side scan in addtion to regular sonar. But thats just me.


----------



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

As far as the side imaging goes, for now i would stay away from getting anything.... The lowrance hds series will soon have the side view avaliable. when the patent runs out from humminbird lowrance is already advertising thiers. I bought as hds-7 cause the screen was HUGE compared to the humminbird and I will be abe to upgrade in a few months if i want it... Thats just my opinion.


----------

